# working in spain



## vivien (Jan 15, 2008)

i want to start a beach business in spain anyone know what the licence cost would be,i know i need insurance but not sure of licence costs,thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Since this subforum is for infomation about the forum itself, I'm going to move your post to the Spain forum, in the By Country section.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm assuming that by "beach business" you mean one of those little stands along the beach. Someone living in Spain may have more information, but my suspicion is that the licensing or authorization for that sort of thing is done through the local city or town government.

It could well depend on which stretch of beach you're thinking about.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Most of the beaches are strictly controlled. I can only talk for the CB North but the only businesses on there are Bars and sunlounger rentals.

I suspect because of this that it is not a business you would get a licence for


----------



## vivien (Jan 15, 2008)

cheers everyone its actually a water sport business


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

vivien said:


> cheers everyone its actually a water sport business



Would that be anything to do with Jet Skis?


----------



## vivien (Jan 15, 2008)

*licences in spain*

no not jet skis but it is boats


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

vivien said:


> no not jet skis but it is boats


Oh OK, so you will also an ICC to set up to hire them then. Iirc in Spain you have to have an ICC or day skipper licence to be able to _hire_ a boat as well.

Cant help you with the licence fee I'm afraid though


----------

